# Your favorite B&M



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

We have a great thread on what things annoy you about a given B&M, now it's time to reveal the good things about B&Ms. So, what makes your story truly unique and something that you come back to time and time again? 

My favorite B&M is Ted's Tobacco in Lincoln, NE. I first went there after doing an internet search about five years ago. When you enter, you see some nice and cozy chairs and a couch, with a football game on (Huskers only of course) There are some great folks to talk to and this place is no exception. You then meet the help at the counter and they are the best folks around. They can definitely decipher between veteran BOTLs and those who stagger in for the first time. The display stand in front of the counter features a giant holding of humidors, lighters, and cutters. I have to walk around it slowly at least twice to marvel at what is there. You then have the giant walk in area and every cigar that you can imagine there is. I've never had to go anywhere else. If there is a cigar accessory or cigar that you think would not be there, it is. 

I'm going to visit Ted's again this weekend. It's state boys basketball time in Nebraska and I'm taking a good friend of mine to Ted's. He is a new cigar smoker and I know he'll love that place as much as I do. 

So, what's your story?:mrcool:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome thread.

My favorite is most definatly Belicoso in Orland Park, IL (as many people here probably know by now :lol 

The people are great, the cigar selection is second to none and the prices are great. The main draw for me though is their smoking lounge. I'ts got two huge plasmas and chairs that make me want to fall asleep. I honestly have never sat in a more comfortable environment.

But of course all these things make studying here hard. however I'm attempting it yet again. 

Here's to you Belicoso *raises glass*


----------



## Smokincrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Allegheny Smokeworks in Pittsburgh. Great smoking lounge,super nice owners,and big selection


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine is City Tobacco in Edwardsville, PA - it is like a second home to me. Great group guys there. Every month there is great event going on there.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

My favorite is Outlaw Cigar Company here in Kansas City. Awesome humidor, awesome lounge, and frickin' rockin' events. If you're ever in the area, be sure to check it out.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Torn between 2 Lovers Serious and Robustos
Serious for the price and selection
Robustos for being so convenient and its ambiance is bar none


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

Non plus ultra cigar store in s'Hertogenbosch (netherlands), a cup of coffee is allways ready, most of the time a bottle of wine will be opened as well in the afternoon. All of this free of charge!

www.cigarshop.nl


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

My all-time favorite has to be JR Cigars in Paramus, NJ. The sheer size of the place is jaw dropping. It was my go-to B&M as a noob.

Now that I'm in FL, I'd have to say my favorites are Edward's Pipe & Tobacco on Henderson in Tampa, and King Corona in Ybor City.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

The Humidor in Redlands is a great place to go, lots of choices, good selection and cool people. This is my home hangout, and I am there every chance I get!

Scott


----------



## Jimmy Robusto (Mar 2, 2008)

Tobacco Road in Sacramento, a great new location (just moved) with a roomy smoking lounge, fantastic selection and an owner who is committed to long term customer satisfaction.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

My favorite would have to be The Briar Shoppe in the Rice Village in Houston, TX. The reason being is because I've been shopping there for many years now since a student at Rice U. Plus, they have very nice looking women who actually know what they are talking about. The selection is great but not the best! The prices are fair and they don't hound you like a hawk when browsing.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Iwan Ries is a small shop on Wabash Ave., downtown Chicago. That was the first tobacco shop I went to. There are lots of staff there to help. They have a huge selection, and they have their cigars stored in a variety of humidors. I like the glass-top cases, that allow you to look down at the Cigars. There is also a small walk-in, and lots of glass cases. You can find Fuentes, CAO's, Punches, and a million more brands in the pull-out drawers. As you walk in, on the right, there is a tower humi with closeout samplers--10 sticks for $20.00. One time, on top of a glass case, I saw some Gurkhas in glass tubes, sealed with wax. The price shocked me; something like $300 each.

It's a small place, but it is a tobacco wonderland.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Havana Manor in Louisville, CO. I like it so much I started working there (here.) 

Great lounge for customers with no membership fees, excellent stock in the humidor, 2 big screen TV's, Jura cappuccino maker, well stocked refigerator with soft drinks for customers (voluntary donations accepted,) BYOB, and just a great place to sit back in large overstuffed leather chairs and veg out. Seats about 30 people.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Your thread is now a sticky  when I have more time will post my fav B&M and my fav Cigar Lounge!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

My favorite shop is Hudson Valley Cigars. They have a wide selection of premium cigars and accessories. Right next door is Schlesinger's Steakhouse, they have some fine food and you can enjoy a good cigar at their cigar bar.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

The cigar section of Hi-Times Wine Cellar. Chuck there is a legend in the biz and has stories about all, I mean all, the cigar personalities.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Aficionados Premium Cigars
112 S Flamingo Rd
Pembroke Pines, FL 33027
(954) 431-9800

Armando and his mom have been nothing but good to me since day one when I walked in there looking for some "its a boy" smokes many years ago. :lol: They took care of me and turned me on to a box or Toranno Exodus 1959 Silver tubos to send to the expecting dad and a single for me to enjoy together down here when the baby was born. 

Very knowledgeable in both Cigars and wines, Armando and his mom always have the store jam packed with premium smokes and top shelf wines. They sponsor cigar HERF's and wine tastings regularly, the have in store cigar rollings, and just recently opened a second store in the Boca area. 

If your in the SW Broward area, please don't miss out of Aficionados on the corner of Flamingo Rd and Pines Blvd. Tell em Rob sent you, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Dad's Smoke Shop on the west side of Cleveland. The selection and clientele that you get in there is top notch.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here in Houston there are a lot of great shops! But for me it comes down to one B&M and one Cigar Lounge/Bar.

First the B&M:
Serious Cigars www.seriouscigars.com From the great Owner Ron (a member here) to everything else is just A+. The Humidor is freaking huge! Has just about anything you could want! Has a sitting area with 7 or 8 large leather chairs a new LCD big screen TV a free Golden Tee plus you never know if there will be a keg or pizza there when you walk in! His events are great also, with a Holiday Party that has around 500 people attend and also gives away thousands of dollars worth of door prizes, to his Big Smoke give aways where the last two years he has given away a total of 20 free trips to the Big Smke including air fare, hotel, food, drinks etc..... Its just crazy! Oh I forgot he has a Wine Lounge next door that he opened last year and could be the best in Houston. No smoking in there but you cab bring either a glass or bottle back with you to the Cigar shop.

Ok the Lounge
Robusto's Cigar Lounge www.robustoscigarlounge.com Ok this place is the newest Cigar Lounge/Bar in the Houston area and I would say the best! The owners are awesome people (Dan and Lynn, both members here), plus the have the best bartender in town (Cathy). The place is just crazy nice, from leather chairs and couchs, first rate bar with anything you want, two large humidors, a private club upstairs that you could see Franky Blue Eyes sitting in there smoking if he was still around! Plus its pretty much the H-Town crew hang out, so what more could you ask for!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Frank-I do a lot of internet buying from serious-First class operation


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite shop is Churchill's in Topeka, KS. Actually, it is the only shop in Topeka... There is a great comraderie (sp?) there. The smoking area isn't huge, but it is comfortable, and they have a great selection of smokes and they regularly have events. The next is a Rocky Patel tasting, and they are giving away a big screen tv. I have enjoyed many hours there smoking and talking sports, politics etc... Right now the big topic is the Jayhawks as we get ready for March madness. Churchill's attracts a wide variety of characters who love to give each other s**t. Frank, Gary, and "Grumpy" George are excellent resources of knowledge about cigars, as well as pipes. I have talked with Eric Nording there a number of times. If you are looking for a place to smoke a cigar in Topeka, Churchill's is the place. If you are there very long it is likely you will be insulted by someone; just consider it an expression of endearment. This is no joke. Grumpy has his own Shirts, coffee cups etc. with his picture on them with the caption, "Have You Been Insulted Tody?"


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i have two favorites:

gonna have to second Allegheny Smokeworks. Fantastic place, comfortable, great selection, even better people.

there's also Woodland Cigar Company in Delaware, Ohio. Thats the shop i spend most of my cigar smoking time. Ed, the owner, is a great guy, and really goes out of his way to help anyone enjoy their cigars just that much more


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

aljrka said:


> My favorite would have to be The Briar Shoppe in the Rice Village in Houston, TX. The reason being is because I've been shopping there for many years now since a student at Rice U. Plus, they have very nice looking women who actually know what they are talking about. The selection is great but not the best! The prices are fair and they don't hound you like a hawk when browsing.


Albert, my girlfriend Elena use to work at the Briar shop and she remembers you!


----------



## Lernin2HerF (Feb 10, 2008)

My fav BM?
Well the morning one is good, but.... What?

Oh, B&M! That's a horse of a different color isn't it.

Well my home town shop is Carson Cigar Company in Carson City, NV. A good bar that has a fine walk in with a very good selection. This is generally where I buy my singles when I do buy singles.

Haven't found anything worth a darn here in LA, can't really smoke anywhere but on the folks front porch or at Poker's house.

I thought the big JR's in NJ was in Whippany and I certainly go there when I'm in the area. Last time I did some real digging and found some older boxes in the back of the shelves that have been really tasty. Along with the Hideaway, one of the best in the NE.

There's one in Houston out on FM 1960 called Loanstar that I liked very much, good sized walk in with a good varity. With others all over town. Haven't been down since 2001, but I'd like to go back. If I could learn to live under water I might even like to live in Houston (what? you call that air? no, that's water!).

In Kansas City there was one called Havana Moon that was cool. He even had some Connies! It was near Westport which is a good place to eat and drink, and there were even a couple of cigar rooms in the area at that time (03?)


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

The Tasting Room in Monona, WI. Great owners that are always willing to go the extra mile for their customers. Nice selection of sticks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm a fan of Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH and Seabrook, NH. They will soon have a store in Nashua, NH as well. They do a nice mail order business as well, which means that the UPS folks have my 'gars to me the day after I order them. 

The Two Guys also have a Cigar lounge in the Salem Store.

They have a great story too. They started in East Boston, but about 10 years or so ago, the lovely MA legislature passed a punitive Cigar Tax. Rather than paying it for their entire stock, they rented some U-Hauls, packed up everything, and moved north to New Hampshire on a Friday and opened their shop the next day. Given the amount of business they drive, the congress-critters in MA have to be kicking themselves for forcing them out.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I have 2 favorite B&M's. Goodfellas in Medford, NY and Smoke Signals in Port Jefferson. Unfortunatly, I don't get upto PJ enough, but when I do, they are very welcoming and the members are friendly. Even though I don't have a membership there, they never seemed to mind and have always been nice.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Centro Cigar in Lawrence,Ks.Great inventory & if I go in & ask for something they don't have they will try their best to get it for me.Brian is always turning me on to 1 great smoke after another.Some great people,both employees & patrons,there.I also like Outlaw Cigar Co. but they are a little farther from me.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

My favorite is Tampa Humidor and has to do with the outstanding owner, Mike Howe. Plus, he is just about to open a giant store this month that will knock the socks off anything I have experienced here in Tampa. I have briefly watched the construction phase from time to time and the "things" he is adding..... in a simple word, CLASS, just pure CLASS! Am absolutely looking forward to its "soft" opening in about a week, and, especially when the Florida guys/gals meet on March 21st for the first-ever HERF at the store! I think it will be one of those places you visit and say, "it just doesnt get any better...nope, none better!". 
Ylo2na


----------



## ja3480-cl (Feb 3, 2008)

Edward Thomas Cigar in F'ville NY !!! Great owners they know there stuff. Simply a home away from home... the way they treat you !!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Have to say at home 3 Guys Smoke SHop in Johsnton RI takes care of me the best - between a healthy selection and some friendly folks it has to be one of the best if not the best.

At work well Brennans In Brockton is always a great place to grab soem to o line cigars, and they take care of all of Firefigthers PD and EMS. Plus think Jeff is a celebrity now being in the Argense ad.:smoke:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well as of today my favorite is Tinderbox in South Lakeland. Mike, brian, and jason are real good people and I love hanging out with and conversing with so many great people. They have beer and wine along with a decent humi. Not the biggest place in the world, but so far not bad. Open for about 2 years now. Getting ready to finish a new room for VIPs...to the tune of $650/yr and up. Not sure Im going to partake in that. 

i suspect on march 22, my new fav will be Tampa Humidor in Tampa. Ill have camera in hand...see ya there.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, I'm 'bout to go of on this thread....

My favorite place - BAR NONE - is called Scottsdale Cigars, in Scottsdale Arizona. The owner's name is Ahmad and he is one of the nicest guys around. I found the place by accident; I work in that area (30 miles from home) and went in right after they opened, which has been just over a year now.
It is my favorite place, simply because of how Ahmad respects his customers, especially his regulars. Ahmad typically gives me every bit as good a deal as I could find on the Internet and often better. He has a great selection and is constantly trying to keep new and good things on the shelf. He keeps his ear to the ground as to what customers are looking for and he makes smart, experienced changes in his shop to make it inviting and comfortable. I can hang out there all day and just shoot the bull if I want, and only smoke a single stick - he doesn't mind (I never do that though).
To top things off, I don't even know how many times I have been there and one of the guys has just given me a stick, just because I made a comment about it, like "Hey, you guys got <X-brand_cigar> in here! Next thing I know, he's shoving one in my hand and telling me (in his thick Pakistani accent) "Here Vik - you deserve this".

I give him 95-98% of my business and if he doesn't have something, then I probably don't really want it. My respect and thanks goes out to Scottsdale Cigars!!


----------



## Tommy boy (Jun 11, 2007)

The Party Source in Bellevue KY is hard to beat. We have a WEEKLY Tuesday night herf. 3-4 cigar bag for $10, many prizes. In the winter, we meet at the Beer Sellar. In the summer, we meet at TPS patio. KY taxes on cigars are the lowest in the USA. So their internet sales are also very attractive. Their humidor has just about anything you want. The cigar manufacturers representatives confirm to us that there is nothing else like this that they have seen. We regularly get visits from the big boys and boy do they bring on the gear. If you are ever near Cincinnati on a Tuesday night. you must come and visit us. thepartysource


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

There are only a couple of b&m's here in austin but if your here you have to stop by heroes & legacies in the arboretum. They have huge walk in with a great selection. And you can't beat their fuente selection and price!!!!


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

If your ever in the Altoona, PA area I highly suggest you stop into its newest 
B&M Havana Daydream. Its the closest cigar shop with a lounge and the owner is a great guy. I've been to a couple herfs there and we had a great time.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

My home away from home is Burning Leaf in Plainfield IL. Reasonably small but with two walls of 7' tall humidor cabinets the have a good selection at very good prices. The lounge area has 2 leather couches seperated by a large coffee table. and 4 leather chairs with tables between each pair. closest to the couches is a 50" LCD with Direct TV and an xbox 360. The owner Jahmal is a terrific host and gives VIP cards to the regulars which will save you 10-25% depending on the products.
He owns thee stores, the one I go to near 133rd & rt 59, a second in Joliet on rt 59, and on Damon in Chicago. His volume keeps prices low. The BOTL's there are friendly and approachable and we generally have a great time discussing the leaf there...


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a fan of Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH and Seabrook, NH. They will soon have a store in Nashua, NH as well. They do a nice mail order business as well, which means that the UPS folks have my 'gars to me the day after I order them.
> 
> The Two Guys also have a Cigar lounge in the Salem Store.
> 
> They have a great story too. They started in East Boston, but about 10 years or so ago, the lovely MA legislature passed a punitive Cigar Tax. Rather than paying it for their entire stock, they rented some U-Hauls, packed up everything, and moved north to New Hampshire on a Friday and opened their shop the next day. Given the amount of business they drive, the congress-critters in MA have to be kicking themselves for forcing them out.


Dude, you have to go to Twins in Londonderry, Kurt is one of my closest friends and mentors, he is the best!!!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

poriggity said:


> My favorite shop is "The Humidor" in Redlands, Ca. Although, the previous owner just sold to a couple who know NOTHING about cigars, and the male of the two is constantly showing up high... Like on weed... ya know... Well.. That is ruining it for me. I might have to go find another place, or just smoke at home.
> Scott


I second The Humidor in Redlands, CA.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2007)

KING BEAVER CIGARS 
1106 Penna Ave 
Monaca Pa 15061
724-774-5166 
my favorite shop, I am there from 10:30 in the morning till 6Pm Monday to Thursday, friday I go in at 3 stay open till 11 , the place is open on Saturday 11 to 7 but I dont go in if I can help it , closed on sunday untill football season starts up again, my second favorite shop is Slippery Rock cigars , in of all places Slippery Rock Pa , & I would love to cast a third vote for Allegheny Smoke works In Blawnox Pa , ASW has got a LOT of my aftertax income over the years I might have spent more cash there than I have at King Beaver ( Credit card melted down last time I was there hahahah ) , there are a lot of great shops here in Western Pa , Blooms on the south side, Poor richard, El Fumidor in Sewickley , right up the street from the Rolls Royce dealership, No Joke ! it is right up the street. , there was a place in rochester Pa a few years ago, but the owner stiffed me out of a BIG Bunch of cash & he is out of Business if you know what I mean !! 
Enjoy, Vince


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Vince I get out to a few of those shops a couple times a year, next time I go I'll get a PM out to you maybe we can herf a bit. If your ever in the Altoona area let me know we got a new shop down here that is great.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

My favorite is Broadleaf Tobacco in Severna Park,MD. Great selection, awesome owner, and just finished a total remodel of the store. Bigger Lounge, and smokeeaters.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

8 to 8 in Villa Park Illinois. Awesome selection there, and its laid out well. They also have a coffee bar, which is good to have when you're herfing in the lounge area (leather chairs and flat panels). Also, if I'm there with my girlfriends dad (works there) I get a sweet discount haha.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2007)

TempestPSO said:


> Hey Vince I get out to a few of those shops a couple times a year, next time I go I'll get a PM out to you maybe we can herf a bit. If your ever in the Altoona area let me know we got a new shop down here that is great.


 A road trip is in order, it will be some time this summer we have a cigar crawl set for May 17, check out the site 
www.cigarcrawl.com

Bus is almost full, make plans for next year if rendell & his buddys dont pass a smoking ban.


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Vince that sounds like a hell of a good time. I will have to see to it that I get on your list for next years outing. I may have to skip Cigarfest to get the time off for it but it sounds like it might be a good change of pace from the fest.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I would have to say Stogie and Tales in Farmingdale even though I dont get there quite as often as I should the lounge is amazing


----------



## bigdog898 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great thread, I am a huge fan of Cigars for Afficinados in Springfield IL. There is very little that Springpatch has to offer but COA is one its highlights. A large well stocked humidor is great. A good selection of my favorites including Oliva, Rocky, Padron and AF. But most important is the friendly and knowledgable staff. The smoking lounge is awesome including a large TV and friendly customers, it feels like Home. So much so that I keep asking if I can move in.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Cigars and More here in Birmingham, either location.

Great lounge, really cool staff and great mix of BS'ers that frequent both shops.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

pop's safari
fort worth

my home-away-from-home, my happy place, my whatever you want to call it. love the atmosphere, service is top-notch; just a great overall experience there. the wife and i are pretty regular patrons, and it's the first place we talk about going if either and/or both of us have had rough days at the job. ya just can't beat great service and atmosphere sometimes...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.hudsonvalleycigars.com/index.htm
great food and wonderful people


----------



## Cadmar Huxtable (Apr 2, 2008)

Tobacco World in Pompano, FL (just north of Ft. Lauderdale). Great folks and great selection. The only place in this county that you can buy Tatuaje as well. If you're ever in the area stop in and say hello to Chris and Mack.

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

My favorite shop is The Cigar Parlor in Humble TX. It is a great atmosphere and the prices are very fair. The staff is very friendly and the events are great. Rubosto's would be a no brainier if I lived on that side of town but a 10 minute drive is better than a 1 hour drive(on a good day). Serious is a great shop I just have not been there enough times to put it over the cigar parlor. I shop at several shops in the area and go to different ones to pick up different items. Houston has a good variety of cigar shops and most shops are great to their clients.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cadmar Huxtable said:


> Tobacco World in Pompano, FL (just north of Ft. Lauderdale). Great folks and great selection. The only place in this county that you can buy Tatuaje as well. If you're ever in the area stop in and say hello to Chris and Mack.
> 
> http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/


I love his video reviews. He seems like a great guy.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

Stogies on Grand in St Paul MN. This being a 70% cigar tax state, the shops tend to be small, and this one is no exception. Having said that, their prices are reasonable, the selection is good, and the customer service is outstanding. They've got a nice customer lounge area with a big screen, and another area with tables and chairs in addition to the retail sales area.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

My favorite would be one of the first I ever went to Emerson at Greenbriar Va. Beach, VA--Some very nice people and the owner understands what everyone enjoys and is very knowledgeable in this fine industry.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

My favorite local B&M would be Mack's Cigars in Duluth, Georgia. Tony the owner is a pretty cool guy and the humidor is stock with a lot of my favorites. I usually go over there to get my Coronado fix. The louge is comfortable and the regulars are welcoming. www.mackscigars.com

P.S. - Jim @ Havana Blue II (though it's a bit of a drive for me) and Reggie @ Cigars Etc. (nice store, no louge) get an honorable mention. :redface:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

B&M for me would go to Richmond Ave Cigars. This is the first time I actually went into a B&M and they didn't treat me like I was some stupid girl with no idea of what I was doing there. Truth is, I had no idea what I was doing there, except for impressing my boyfriend at the time (Smoking Handsome Dude). Dan was the first person I talked to and immediately made me feel welcomed. 

For lounge, I agree with Frank and Greg....Robusto's. It stocks all my favorite spirits and the atmosphere is great. We travel about 40 to 45 minutes to go and hang out there. And will keep doing it.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> I second The Humidor in Redlands, CA.


See, I am not the only one that likes this place!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> My favorite is Outlaw Cigar Company here in Kansas City. Awesome humidor, awesome lounge, and frickin' rockin' events. If you're ever in the area, be sure to check it out.


...and the Outlaw calendar girls don't hurt! I think I am seeing a roadtrip in my future!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> pop's safari
> fort worth
> 
> my home-away-from-home, my happy place, my whatever you want to call it. love the atmosphere, service is top-notch; just a great overall experience there. the wife and i are pretty regular patrons, and it's the first place we talk about going if either and/or both of us have had rough days at the job. ya just can't beat great service and atmosphere sometimes...


Stan, Pop's has a very nice atmosphere! It is sort of my 2nd b&m for when I am meeting up with guys in FTW or can't take the time to drive out to my regular b&m. As a matter of fact I am heading up there in about 30 minutes with a guy from my philosophy class who just so happens to like cigars, we are becoming fast friends haha


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

My local fav here in Seattle is RainCity Cigar...www.raincitycigar.com
I love their selection and staff..but I have to say my true favorite B&M is Corona Cigar Co. and Cigar Bar in Orlando, FL
7792 W. Sand Lake Rd. Orlando, FL 32819 888-70-CIGAR
http://www.coronacigar.com 
Yes I am a total mark for this place lol. I went there while doing the whole visiting SeaWorld/ Disneyworld trip.
Corono introduced me to the world of Cigars and I am greatful. 
I have never seen such an amazing selction and a great bar right in their store. You can sit inside or outside with tables setup.
They were helpful and were happy to answer even my oddest questions.
If you live in or are visiting Florida check them out. 
They even have pre-Fidel Castro Cuban cigars.
Tehy also just opened a brand new downtown Orlando super store.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I have been to Corona in Orlando, and it is a wonderful place to stroll around and smoke!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

I would have to say my local favorite here is Don Juan Cigar Co. in Terrytown, LA The atmosphere is awesome and they have a pretty good selection. 

Billy


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

corona is amazing


----------



## Chulo (Mar 22, 2008)

Tampa Humidor's new location is cigar nirvana! Top-Notch ambiance! Largest walk-in humidor in the south-east plus, Mike is a cool guy!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

My favorite B&Ms for the DC area are in order:
1. Old Virginia Tobacco Company
2. Georgetown Tobacco
3. W.Curtis Draper Tobbaconist
4. JR Cigars

My Favorite Restaraunt/Bar/Cigar smoking lounge in DC is "Shelly's Back Room"
if you come to DC and you smoke cigars then you must go to Shelly's.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

My absolute FAVORITE place is Holt's in Philadelphia, followed closely by 2 Guys in Salem, NH. But here in Florida, I can't say that I have found a GREAT one yet (haven't been to Coronas in Orlando or Aromas in Jacksonville, although I hear marvelous things about both!)

Just my $.02


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Smokes on Burdick ,Downtown Kalamazoo


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

My brother already talked about this, but i would have to say my favorite B&M would have to be Heroes and Legacies in Austin, TX. They have a huge humidor, with pretty much everything i want. Best selection i have seen so far. The first time i went in there, one of the workers talked to me for about 45 minutes about cigars i have had, and suggestions about what i might like. And not in the way of, you should buy this, but you might like this. All the workers i have met are really knowledgeable, and have never followed me around hounding me. I just really enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> Stan, Pop's has a very nice atmosphere! It is sort of my 2nd b&m for when I am meeting up with guys in FTW or can't take the time to drive out to my regular b&m. As a matter of fact I am heading up there in about 30 minutes with a guy from my philosophy class who just so happens to like cigars, we are becoming fast friends haha


very nice! we should try to grab some of the ftw people for a saturday herf at pop's sometime soon!

where is your 'regular'?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, being in Houston, I'd say Robustos for meeting people; Richmond Avenue Cigars for everything except Padrons, and Serious Cigars for shock and awe value... <G> I hang at Richmond as often as I can (which hasn't been much the past few months).


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

I hang out at several B&Ms around Houston. I like 4 of them for different reasons. One has the best lounge, one has the best selection, ones has the person with the most knowledge and one has a combination with a little of all the above.

In no particular order:

Richmond Avenue (great selection and know how)
Lone Star (I have yet to find anyone with more cigar knowledge than Ben)
Serious (people that hang out there know cigars and the selection is out of this world)
Cigar Cigar (I joined the club the minute they opened the doors 3 years ago)


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> very nice! we should try to grab some of the ftw people for a saturday herf at pop's sometime soon!
> 
> where is your 'regular'?


My regular is Town and Country Cigars of Euless where I have been going since I turned 18. The owners Mike and Mike are very nice guys and the manager who runs the day-to-day operations, Tracey, is the best. The front is cozy with some big broken in leather couches. They have a private area in the back with a full bar and 3 lovely bartenders. There is live music on the weekends. The walk-in humidor has just about everything you could want. There are brand-new smokeeaters in the front and back and lots of different merchandise like humis, cutters, lighters, etc. It is my 2nd home for sure, I never get tired of going there. In fact I drive 30 min at least 2 or 3 times a week just to go hang out and have a smoke.

We should absolutely try to grab some of the FTW guys and go for a HERF at Pop's!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Let me know when and I'll try and be there as well


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> My regular is Town and Country Cigars of Euless where I have been going since I turned 18. The owners Mike and Mike are very nice guys and the manager who runs the day-to-day operations, Tracey, is the best. The front is cozy with some big broken in leather couches. They have a private area in the back with a full bar and 3 lovely bartenders. There is live music on the weekends. The walk-in humidor has just about everything you could want. There are brand-new smokeeaters in the front and back and lots of different merchandise like humis, cutters, lighters, etc. It is my 2nd home for sure, I never get tired of going there. In fact I drive 30 min at least 2 or 3 times a week just to go hang out and have a smoke.
> 
> We should absolutely try to grab some of the FTW guys and go for a HERF at Pop's!


awesome! i actually went to T&C during the superbowl this year. a great college friend of mine actually introduced me to the place a few months before, as it's his go-to. you're not joking about that walk-in being stacked! had a great time, visited w/ tracey briefly, and overall had a great time there.



Bigfoot said:


> Let me know when and I'll try and be there as well


absolutely!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> awesome! i actually went to T&C during the superbowl this year. a great college friend of mine actually introduced me to the place a few months before, as it's his go-to. you're not joking about that walk-in being stacked! had a great time, visited w/ tracey briefly, and overall had a great time there.


That is great! I was actually there for one of the halfs, dont remember if it was first or second. We prob saw eachother and didnt even know it! haha



Bigfoot said:


> Let me know when and I'll try and be there as well


For sure Brian we would love to meet the man who has been raining devistation down upon the CL masses haha


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

In Albany, NY there is really only one good shop. Habana Premium. Luckily it is a really good shop. Has a lounge upstairs and seating outside for the nice days or you can hang out near the counter for 20 mins or so. A very good vibe there.


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

there are many for me. Starting with Fuego's in Downtown Disney. Why? because they serve all my favorite spirits there. I also frequent "The Stogie, in Rockville Centre NY. As well as Barcley Rex on Broad Street NYC. CFO in CT is up there big time and I dont get out there enough. Mom's in Lynbrook NY and Atlantic. These are in no particular order.


----------



## Mr Majestic (Apr 19, 2007)

Holts @ S @J in Philly!


----------



## Tommy boy (Jun 11, 2007)

The Party Source.
And they also ship!
Best prices on the net! Because they are in KY
thepartysource.com


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

I have not seen very many B&M's around here except for Outlaw Cigar Company and Diebels Sportsman gallery. I went out to Outlaw yesterday, and I really like the place. I had spoken to Tim out there a couple of times and gotten some good suggestions from him. They have an Event out there every month featuring someone from the cigar manufactures. Last month they had Carlito Fuente on Saturday and had a lot of food, drinks, and of course Cigars! They even had buy 4 get the 5th free on their cigars! They are going to have another event tomorrow with Jorge Padron. I would love to go out there if I can get out of work early. Check it out if you are in the Kansas City area.


----------



## bourbonsmoke (May 5, 2008)

Unfortunately my favorite is in Amsterdam. I get there once a year when I am there on business. Talk about old school! Place has been the same since 1915 and has a whole room full of Cubans. Leather lounge chairs to chill...and they bring you coffee. Place also is a museum...their brand has been around since the early 1800s


----------



## bourbonsmoke (May 5, 2008)

Then I leave the name out! Place is called: P.G.C. Hajenius Sorry!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Internet: Atlantic Cigars
To Buy Hard to Find Items: Cigar Vault Brooklyn NY (But you can't sit & smoke there)
To Relax: Country Club Cigars Bronx, NY


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

This may be a suprise but Up In Smoke in the Stonebriar Center mall in Frisco TX. I was there a few months back and they were blowing stuff out at 80% off. I walked out with 14 Oliva V's(4 Torps and 10 Robusto's), 8 Avo XO's (4 Lancero and 4 robusto) and 4 Gran Habano #5's for just a hair over $35. I thought I was going to get arrested when I left the store.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

The Humidour (no, that's not misspelled) in Timonium, MD is probably my overall favorite. Huge selection, friendly staff, and a nice lounge, especially after their move to a bigger location. The Tinder Box in Waldorf, MD for sentimental reasons. The first B&M I went to. I learned more about cigars from sitting with the owner chatting than anywhere else.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

For some reason, I haven't posted in this thread....

I have a couple of really great options all with in a half hour of me, so this is hard to choose.

For shear enormity of a B&M, I would go with the new 2 Guys Smoke Shop in Nashua. The storage room is enormous! So many boxes to choose from! Pub tables, leather chairs and couches, a big screen plasma above a fireplace. The only things I don't like is that they don't carry Illusione and they push Davidoff's on you.

For fantastic pricing I would go with Tobacco Haven in Brookline. Huge humidor with a great selection. Some of the prices are just downright awesome.

For great selection, price, no bull$hit, no fluff, Holy Smokes! in Manchester. Mike is great people. He has great events (Military Appreciation Day cook out/keg party), has an awesome rewards system (10% off membership card with already low prices), and has killer sales. His shop is small, but is not lacking. I have always felt comfortable in his shop, unlike the others. His stories are hilarious too!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

If you are in Detroit check out The Cigar Factory Outlet...unreal selection...


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

The closest one to me is "A Cigar Lounge" in Mckinney Texas. They have a decent selection, and Igor is eager to help. They have a members lounge and host at least one tasting event a month. Bigfoot, you should check this place out if you already haven't, I bet you could sponser a tasting event there. It would be cool to meet you someday.


----------



## LeaningHouseDave (Jan 30, 2008)

*Leaning House Fine Cigars would have to be # 1*

I have to pick my place as my favorite. We have a great smoking lounge, 42 inch flat screen w/ satellite, couches, well stocked fridge. Outside we have cafe tables and speakers to jam with XM by. Also a pretty nice selection of Sports, Rock-n-Roll, and classic magazines to choose from.

We are located at 21 1/2 State Street, Belle Vernon, PA 15012. The neighborhood is actually considered Lower Speers and right around the corner are two great eateries, The Backporch Restaurant and Speer Street Grill. There is also a Tea Room for the ladies and a few speciality shops to browse. We are right along the Mon River so at nigt we can watch the tugs and barges head up and down the river.

We are open Thurs 6:30 -9:00
Fri 6:30 till whenever the last body rolls out
Sat 11 AM -- 9:00 PM (or so)
Sun Noon -- 4

Some Cigar celebs that have been seen in the "House" include Drew Newman (yep from Newman Cigars) and Sam Lecia (Mr. Nub).

# 2 would have to be The Leaf and Bean in the Strip District of Pittsburgh and # 3 would be the original Corona Cigar Co. in Orlando.

Stop on by, kick on back and fire one up at "the House"


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Emerson's of Norfolk in Chesapeake, VA. Huge walk in humidor, nice lounge, great staff. This place took me from a very green noob to the obsessed fanatic I am now. LOL


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I have to say, Phils Cigars. Great shop! The owner is very nice and always enjoys talking about cigars and anything else on your mind. He is always helpful, but never overbearing. Many people end up going to that shop and making it their regular home.

A newer shop that I really like is Cubinican Cigars. JC and I visited it on Episode 6. Very friendly. The shop manager is cuban and makes some great coffee. They give their regulars a free cigar when they make a certain purchase amount. A real nice gesture that is not expected. Plus they remember you by name.


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

*Cigarista*

Cigarista on the Beach at Redington Shores,Florida. If you want an excellent selection and fair prices it is hard to beat a local shop that services the clientele and sends cigars every month to the troops. Mike the owner has been in business for two years and has balanced a trade made up of tourists and locals. Best little cigar shop in Florida and I travel all around the state. Right now his best sellers are Oliva,the Nub and the V, Rocky Patel-all lines and Cusano. If you are ever down this way you don't want to miss Cigarista at the Beach.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

Smokincrazy said:


> Allegheny Smokeworks in Pittsburgh. Great smoking lounge,super nice owners,and big selection


I'll second this. ASW is amazing, great prices on both pipes, pipe backy and cigars, the owners are great as are the regulars, overall just a great place to enjoy a smoke. Then would come Slippery Rock Cigars and King Beaver cigars. These are my favorite shops in the pittsburgh area.

In charlottsville, va I absolutely love 'aficionados' in the pedestrian mall, when you factor in the 10% tax that virgina has their prices are competitive and they have a very knowledgeable pipe guy/carver who works there along with the owner who knows his cigars.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Milan Tobaccanist in Roanoke, VA. They have been around since 1912 and in there current building since 1954. Great staff, big chairs and couch for relaxing. And you can always get a cup of coffee. www.milantobacco.com


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Centro Cigar in Lawrence,Ks.Great inventory & if I go in & ask for something they don't have they will try their best to get it for me.Brian is always turning me on to 1 great smoke after another.Some great people,both employees & patrons,there.I also like Outlaw Cigar Co. but they are a little farther from me.


Concur on both....great events at Outlaw. Have to drop props on the folks at Centro, though. They had outstanding customer service and I was a first-time walk-in...not one of their regular customers.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Another great shop is Corona Cigar Co. in Orlando, FL....if for no other reason than sheer quantity and stockage. The entire store is humidified. Huge store. Quite a sight and worth a look if you are in the area.


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

been to coronas it is awesome


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So many cigar places and so little time. Here's the list: Watch City Cigar in Framingham, Ma. Cigar Masters on Newbury St. before they moved,,,this was one of the best places. L.J.Peretti downtown Boston. Sabor Havana on PGA West in Palm Beach Gardens. Liberty Tobacco in San Diego. Outlaw Cigar in Kansas City ( North of the River)

I need to get out more and find some good places here in Ga.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

nootje said:


> Non plus ultra cigar store in s'Hertogenbosch (netherlands), a cup of coffee is allways ready, most of the time a bottle of wine will be opened as well in the afternoon. All of this free of charge!
> 
> www.cigarshop.nl


Yep!! this is the place to be!! In a fact, I leave in 2 hours!! To pic up an great selection to sent to some great BOTL's here on the board!! 

Cost me half a pay cheque again!! Shoud urgenly calmed down in my purchases wheter I go bankrupt!! :lol:


----------



## JHawk-cl (May 11, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> Concur on both....great events at Outlaw. Have to drop props on the folks at Centro, though. They had outstanding customer service and I was a first-time walk-in...not one of their regular customers.


I will also agree with Centro. Whenever I am in Lawrence, I stop by there. They always treat me like a regular customer and are very friendly. The lounge is great also.
A shop close to me in Lees Summit is great. The Cedar Box is a nice little place to hang out. The owner is friendly and is always willing to stay open late or come in early if you have a special event.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I have got to go with Kingston Cigar Shop in Summerville, SC... I have seen bigger with better stock however, this shop has the right mixture of great cigars and great people. A couch and several high back chairs sit in front of a 60 inch TV and then up front is where the "not so round table" is for those of us that use the cigar shop as our schoolwork library. It is just a great atmosphere!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got our new website up and running over here at Town and Country Cigars of Euless. www.tccigarseuless.com The beuatiful girl on the right is one of the 3 bartenders. We're working on getting the links set up and are thinking of adding a picture gallery.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

boxer757 said:


> Just got our new website up and running over here at Town and Country Cigars of Euless. www.tccigarseuless.com The beuatiful girl on the right is one of the 3 bartenders. We're working on getting the links set up and are thinking of adding a picture gallery.


Holy frack! She is HOT! I would love to have a smoke with her around. Of course I might get distracted by her and lose track of my smoke.

Yes more pictures!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Just got our new website up and running over here at Town and Country Cigars of Euless. www.tccigarseuless.com The beuatiful girl on the right is one of the 3 bartenders. We're working on getting the links set up and are thinking of adding a picture gallery.


Yikes, your B&M is so nice I doubt very much I would be able to go there as a married man.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Holy frack! She is HOT! I would love to have a smoke with her around. Of course I might get distracted by her and lose track of my smoke.
> 
> Yes more pictures!





Cigary said:


> Yikes, your B&M is so nice I doubt very much I would be able to go there as a married man.


Yes she is very good looking and very nice. We have two other girls that are just as pretty too! One or two of them are up here everyday but Sunday.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Not going to Ft Worth...I'm not going to Ft Worth...I'm not going....


----------



## connorwho (Aug 21, 2007)

My B&M home is Chestnut Hill, PA. BnB cigars and the Pipe Rack on Germantown Ave are fantastic joints. Pipe Rack is a small throwback but they have incredible A Fuente connections and great prices. BnB is more modern and has more selection and decent prices on a solid selection. You will meet GREAT people at both places as well. True brothers of the leaf.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Yes she is very good looking and very nice. We have two other girls that are just as pretty too! One or two of them are up here everyday but Sunday.


Guess I should just put the wedding band on the other hand and just salivate on a cheap cigar.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> Just got our new website up and running over here at Town and Country Cigars of Euless. www.tccigarseuless.com The beuatiful girl on the right is one of the 3 bartenders. We're working on getting the links set up and are thinking of adding a picture gallery.


love the new site. glad to see it up. been in there quite often here of late. you working there now, or just still a hard-core regular? will have to catch up with you sometime, now that the summer is rolling.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> love the new site. glad to see it up. been in there quite often here of late. you working there now, or just still a hard-core regular? will have to catch up with you sometime, now that the summer is rolling.


I actually have begun working there as of last month. We have probably been up there at the same time if you've been going there alot as I have been working a ton since Tracey is out of town. The guy behind the counter with sideburns, that's me 

Next time your in introduce yourself if I'm there, mention something about CL!

I am working tonight come to think of it.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Since I'm here in Charleston, WV I'll have to put a plug in for The Squire Tobacco Shop. It's a really nice shop in the beautiful Village District of downtown Charleston. There's a very respectable humidor, a nice lounge area with big-screen TV, and a great card table where they play Texas Hold'em every Friday night. Charlie even stays open late on Fridays for the card games.

Of course, as a relative newbie, The Squire is my first B&M shop. By default, that makes it my favorite!


----------



## jmlampert23-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

www.2guyssmokeshop.com


----------



## Joe196220-cl (Jun 25, 2008)

*King Beaver Cigars in Monaca PA*

I'm a small cigar retailer but when I want to get away I always head to King Beaver in Monaca PA. They have large selection, Vince is great, the guys are great and there is always alot good bullsh--.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

LeaningHouseDave said:


> I have to pick my place as my favorite. We have a great smoking lounge, 42 inch flat screen w/ satellite, couches, well stocked fridge. Outside we have cafe tables and speakers to jam with XM by. Also a pretty nice selection of Sports, Rock-n-Roll, and classic magazines to choose from.
> 
> We are located at 21 1/2 State Street, Belle Vernon, PA 15012. The neighborhood is actually considered Lower Speers and right around the corner are two great eateries, The Backporch Restaurant and Speer Street Grill. There is also a Tea Room for the ladies and a few speciality shops to browse. We are right along the Mon River so at nigt we can watch the tugs and barges head up and down the river.
> 
> ...


I'll have to stop in sometime before I move


----------



## Drex (Dec 3, 2007)

In Houston sales it's Jeffrey Stone, Ltd. for me, great family and they'll hold back some hard to find sticks if I ask nicely..

While the parking is a joke and some people who go there are snobby, overall Downing Street Pub is my perfect place to take friends to..

D


----------



## Bishop Bruce (Jun 2, 2008)

I have two, both in Tampa - Tampa Humidor on Busch Blvd. and The Cigar Castle on 56st St. Both are great places owned by great people. Big humidors, comfy leather seats, cold drinks and cood coffee!
I highly recomend both shops!!


----------



## Bishop Bruce (Jun 2, 2008)

oops sorry - repeated the post!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Spec's liquors store in downtown Houston, Texas. *Great prices* and a very good selection.


----------



## YoungHerfer (Jul 21, 2008)

*Favorite B&M(s)*

Well, I guess since I tend to go to the closest B&M I can find, I would have to say that it comes down to two. The closest one to where I live now is The Smoke Stack in West Point, MS. They carry a great selection of premium sticks (Padron 26 & 64, Ashton, Camacho, Illusione, Tatuaje, Oliva, and he stocks a large selection of import and microbrew beers). My other favorite would be Taylor's Pipe & Tobacco in Fort Smith, AR. I lived in that area for about 4 years and got to be really good friends with the owner and he's always got a good group of folks hanging out in there watching TV and smoking.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Big Sticks in Mesa, Arizona....nice guys and a great lounge to smoke/shoot pool or watch the game


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

my favorite local B&M is Habana Smoke Shop in Jackson, Ms. Great selection and a seating area to smoke and chill. Staff are great also.
Also The Humidor in Brandon..ask for Bill.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite is Halfway to Habana in Greenville South Carolina. Paollo is a great guy and runs an amazing shop, and Myles is always willing to help out with a selection. Not to mention the lounge with the most comfy leather chairs and couches you have ever been in and a HUGE plasma screen. Any cigar magazine you could want to read and all the cutters and table lighters you could ever want. The place is flat out amazing.


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Redlands Humidor. Nothing like being treated as part of the family every time you show up. It's great.


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

I enjoy having a fine cigar and talking with my friends at Kingston in Summerville, SC


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I was on vacation last week.. I ran into Nick's Cigar World in North Myrtle Beach, SC.. My wife was in the car while I grabbed a stick before dinner.. I walk in and was greeted and offered some help.. I love that when you walk into a B&M.. anyways.. the whole store was like a giant Humi.. I didnt love the idea, but I went with it.. All singles were in glass casses.. I loved that.. I hate it when there are naked cigars out.. You dont know who but there grubby hands on it before you got it.. Anyways.. The cigar was retrieved and I paid for it.. I was walking out and what do i see? A keg that was cold, tapped, and had beer dripping from the tap.. and plastic cups just sitting there... a couple of wing backed chairs and a tv really close.. If my wife wasnt in the car.. I think I might have just smoked my cigar there..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Kevin, did you know that by the time a cigar gets to the B&M it has been touched but about 250 pairs of hands!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

that is true.. I see your point there..


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

:frown:


tx_tuff said:


> Hey Kevin, did you know that by the time a cigar gets to the B&M it has been touched but about 250 pairs of hands!


I was thinking about this.. The "tobacco" does get touched by alot of people.. I havent toured a factory or anything, so I wouldnt know how correct you are on your 250 number. You might have stepped foot in a factory and know the process better than I. I would think its just good eitiquette to touch or smell the cigars least amount as possible...CA has a good video on how to select a cigar that I found interesting.. It does talk about touching cigars and smelling cigars when you are in a humidor.. which is why I made that statement..

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1312377041/bclid1078629812/bctid1264608025


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I know what you mean about people in the B&M. And the 250 hands is what I was told by somebody in the business that knows a lot more then me.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I know what you mean about people in the B&M. And the 250 hands is what I was told by somebody in the business that knows a lot more then me.


thats alot of hands.. I start thinking about different processes that the tobacoo goes through.. Mainly from watching Pepin's video on Youtube.. Great video by the way.. I had no idea that the process was that involved that so many people had thier hands on the tobacco.. Intersting.. Something I would really like to research out.. (if I get the time..) Thanks for giving me that to think about..


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

I can appreciate all of your opinions, but you have missed the best little cigar store no one seems to know about: The Cedar Box Cigar Store in Alton, Illinois. Now that the entire state of Illinois is smoke free, there is little refuge for the person who wants to smoke a cigar and sit down and have a nice drink or two. The Cedar Box has THE most knowledgeable, personable staff, and they are very friendly. They have all sorts of specials and go out of there way to have fun events, etc. I have been to many brick and mortar shops in the St. Louis area, but none has the atmosphere where you feel welcome to sit back and relax for hours, watch the big screen TV, and just hang out. They also help sponsor my cigar club and donte food and some premium attendance prizes, etc. I challenge anyone to find a better place.


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

Woody's Smokes & Brews in Franklin Tn is a great place


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

My favorite is Kingston Tobacco in Summerville, SC. They have a good selection and it's just a friendly smoke filled atmosphere.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Tampa Humidor.....I have to say that Tampa Humidor, Mike Howe, Tampa, Florida is probably the best ever B&M going. A fairly new store for Mike, but, a long time guy in the business. Absolutely, nothing but class from the owner and all the guys and gals who work there. So, my hat is off to this place as the best ever!
Ylo2na


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Tampa Humidor.....I have to say that Tampa Humidor, Mike Howe, Tampa, Florida is probably the best ever B&M going. A fairly new store for Mike, but, a long time guy in the business. Absolutely, nothing but class from the owner and all the guys and gals who work there. So, my hat is off to this place as the best ever!
> Ylo2na


I have to agree with you there brother and I used to go back before it was all nice and fancy...can't wait until I can get down there to see the new store.


----------



## Jgalt382 (Aug 21, 2008)

I live in Chicago and fequent many B&Ms - can't just pick one. Here are my top three:
For The ambiance - Cigars & More (Libertyville, IL) 
For the staff - Cigar King (Skokie, IL) Talk to Reggie if you go
For the family atmosphere - Habana House (Rolling Meadows, IL)


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Jgalt382 said:


> I live in Chicago and fequent many B&Ms - can't just pick one. Here are my top three:
> For The ambiance - Cigars & More (Libertyville, IL)
> For the staff - Cigar King (Skokie, IL) Talk to Reggie if you go
> For the family atmosphere - Habana House (Rolling Meadows, IL)


You'll need to come out to the southside and add the Belicoso Lounge in Orland Park to your list. Several of the board members have visited and I think they'll agree that you won't find a better selection anywhere.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I have two;
1. Smokes on Burdick. Kalamazoo, MI
2. Corona Smoke Shop. Battle Creek, MI

Smokes isn't much to look at, but has a great selection and the owner is very knowledgeable.

Corona Smoke Shop is a newer place and has a nice smoking room. And the owners (Jason and Amanda) are great people.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Not many here in the UK, the closest from where I live is about 2 hours, one more reason I can not wait to get back to the USA.


----------



## Rog-cl (Sep 2, 2007)

Having just returned from the Capital District, I have to say that Habana Premium (where Smokem and Luckyfitz work) is my favourite store.

I've been to a number of stores when I'm at Smokem's but that place always feels friendly, especially when compared to other places. The prices are good, they have a great herfing deck for good weather and a nice lounge for not so good weather.

And as a bonus they even have their own roller, who is making some fantastic sticks!


----------



## Rog-cl (Sep 2, 2007)

ct2eng said:


> Not many here in the UK, the closest from where I live is about 2 hours, one more reason I can not wait to get back to the USA.


Tell me about it... And with the smoking ban in the UK, it's not even possible to herf in one.

:english:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorite is the Tinder Box in Phoenix, Arizona. The owner Jeff is a great guy. There have been several occasions that I just went in to grab a few stick, the next thing I know Jeff ropes me into a conversation with himself, or himself and some of the guys of the shop. It's also a great place to go and grab a lunch time smoke, with tables and a flat screen in the back.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

As of yesterday my favorite B&M is Cigar Cigar.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorite so far is Kenny the King in Lakemoor, IL. Great selection, friendly staff and a huge lounge with great chairs. The free beer at events is a nice touch but it is also nice to stop in when it's more quit with a nice bottle of Belgian brew and kick back with a few buddies.


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

The Phoenix Metro has a TON of Cigar Shops, I mean, a LOT of them. 

My favorite for selection has to be either Cigar King, and Tinderbox on Chandler Blvd. @ 46th. (fka Robusto's). Both places have all of the staples, and tons of exotics and hard-to-finds. I don't know anywhere else I can walk in and be guaranteed to find opus, ashton esg, entire davidoff line, and tons of other exotics. 

For kicking back and lounging, I prefer the Mesa Tinderbox on Alma School @ Southern, and their Avante lounge (soon to be Diamond Crown Lounge, if it isn't already.), AND, the infamous HABANOS TORRES on Southern in Mesa.

Cigar King kicks ass all over the place for selection though, and the owner is a great guy.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm in the Minneapolis/St Paul area on business for a couple of weeks, and the company put me in a non-smoking motel room. So I flashed back to the day when I lived in this area, and drove down to Cigar Jones in Minnetonka. I did a lot of shopping there when I lived here, but last night it was a place to buy an El Rico Habano and hang out watching TV for a couple of hours. Great selection, nice staff.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

sonick said:


> The Phoenix Metro has a TON of Cigar Shops, I mean, a LOT of them.
> 
> My favorite for selection has to be either Cigar King, and Tinderbox on Chandler Blvd. @ 46th. (fka Robusto's). Both places have all of the staples, and tons of exotics and hard-to-finds. I don't know anywhere else I can walk in and be guaranteed to find opus, ashton esg, entire davidoff line, and tons of other exotics.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check some of those out. Though the Tinder Box off Chandler is where I stop every week to pick a few sticks up.


----------



## AmericanFrontPorch (Aug 27, 2008)

If anyone would like some free smokes out of reviewing your local shops drop by AnAmericanFrontPorch.com and click the "secret shopper guide" on the left hand side of the page. We'll be picking a review submission each week in September to send free cigars, and will announce on the show =)

Enjoy!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Serious Cigars....Great folks and nice lounge to boot...


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

rickcoak said:


> I enjoy having a fine cigar and talking with my friends at Kingston in Summerville, SC


Ditto. Friendly and knowledgeable folks.

When I'm in Florida I love browsing Corona Cigar Co. in Orlando.


----------



## NickFL (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ditto...*



jfrank said:


> Ditto. Friendly and knowledgeable folks.
> 
> When I'm in Florida I love browsing Corona Cigar Co. in Orlando.


I live in Central Florida and my favorite is Corona Cigar Co. by far. There are three locations, and I have now been to all three. All of them are nice with that Corona's hospitality, but each have their own personality. The one that I frequent the most is their Sand Lake location.


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

what about az shops?


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

My favorite B&M, why just check out my signature. :roflmao:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

cigarjunkie02 said:


> what about az shops?


I love the Tinder Box at Chandler Blvd and 48th street. But I also here Big Sticks in Mesa is great.


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

ssuriano said:


> I love the Tinder Box at Chandler Blvd and 48th street. But I also here Big Sticks in Mesa is great.


Ya, they are both great shops. . . different, but they both have their own draws.

good stuff


----------



## in2xshp-cl (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine has to be Satin Jack's Cigar Room in Lafayette, Nj (only 1/2hr from me). Jack always has something going on here. Great bunch of guys and gals to herf with. My second is one i just found down in Edwardsville, Pa that i see SilentJon goes to. I have't herfed there yet (it's an 1 1/2 away from me) but i have stopped in and bought a few sticks there, I'll have to meet up with you there sometine Jon.


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

There's a great cluster of B&Ms that I've been to in the Pittsburgh area... here's a google map of a cigar road trip that the wife and I took with our friends:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&om=1&msa=0&msid=102411420272824530851.0000011200b0acb7d62aa&ll=40.610825,-80.104065&spn=0.673474,1.455688&z=10

El Fumador in Sewlickly, King Beaver Cigars in Monaca, Smoker Friendly/Cigar Express #5 in Cranberry, Smoker Friendly/Cigar Express #15 and Puff N' Stuff in Pittsburgh. Lunch at Primanti Bros. 

Elf Fumador is a classic old school shop; the owner is a great old fellow with a nice selection of pipe tobacco and cigars. King Beaver is a newer shop with a lounge. The Smoker Friendly/Cigar Expresses have a great selection even if the lighting and furnishings aren't very classy.


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a little place in Scottsdale called Ford and Haig. Great place. Lots of history.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2007)

SoTL1977 said:


> There's a great cluster of B&Ms that I've been to in the Pittsburgh area... here's a google map of a cigar road trip that the wife and I took with our friends:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&om=1&msa=0&msid=102411420272824530851.0000011200b0acb7d62aa&ll=40.610825,-80.104065&spn=0.673474,1.455688&z=10
> 
> ...


 Sorry I missed you at King Beaver Cigars In Monaca , the next time your in the area be sure to stop, we are open Friday night till 11 PM , , if there is anything I can send you from the shop be sure to call or write,
Enjoy, Vince , Chief cigar smoker, King Beaver Cigars


----------



## calboy8686 (Sep 17, 2008)

Cigar Warehouse (Sherman Oaks), The Cigar Lounge (Granada Hills), The Big Easy (Studio City)..... those are my usual haunts for picking up all kinds of stuff.


----------



## twiddop (Aug 16, 2007)

I live in Utah so I dont have a ton of B&M's but my favorites in Utah are my local tinder box and a place in Salt Lake called Jeanies they both have a very nice selection!!!


----------



## gunbuyer76-cl (Mar 15, 2008)

Pittsburgh Area:
Bloom Cigars
http://www.bloomcigar.com/
South 12th st
Southside, Pittsburgh, PA

You gotta check this place out if you come to town, Marc has stock from before the boom, and if you rummage through the humidor you will find boxes of stuff with the cello so yellow you can't see through it. Visit on Saturday for cigar camp, but don't take any of his regulars too seriously, or your head will explode. His Holiday party is also an event that is well a great production, featuring ladies that dance at an establishment for gentlemen.

Puff-n-Stuff (formerly Poor Richard's)
Station Square mall
Station Square Pittsburgh

It was decent when Jimmy ran it as Poor Richard's, but with the new people running it now, I'd say avoid it.

Allegheny Smokeworks
http://www.alleghenysmokeworks.com/
Just Off of Rt. 28 North
Blawknox PA

Great shop, good prices, lounge isn't great. Mike and the boys are very knowledgable, and have many events and they are a good time, but it can get crowded fast, especially in the winter time. They have an awesome selection, and always have the newest stuff out first.

Leaf and Bean
http://www.leafandbeanstrip.com/
22nd street
Strip District Pittsburgh

Nice coffee and cigar shop, very Key West like feel to it. Jimmy always has oddball characters in there, he has a cigar club once a month. He has singer songwriters that sing occasionally too. And many of those who work from a laptop, and enjoy cigars spend many many days there.

Old Allegheny Shoppe
http://www.oldalleghenyshoppe.com/
Rt. 51
Baldwin PA

This is a good shop, good selection, good prices, but again, rarely is there a place to have a seat and enjoy a cigar. Steve has good events there, and theres a wine shop attached to the store for those who like crushed grapes.

Leaning House Cigars
http://leaninghousecigars.com/
21 1/2 State St.
Belle Vernon (Lower Speers) PA

This shop is my favorite, though it is out of the way from Pittsburgh, as well as the suburb where I live. The prices are the best in town, The lounge beats anything else in the area hands down. Dave and Chris have been busting thier tail getting more and more of a selection, so at the current time, it is not what the other shops are, but for only being open a year and change, its a good selection none the less. Theres ample seating in the lounge, a big screen and a great soundsystem. 2 Walk in humidors, and 3 stand alone, and alot of well priced accessories. The shop is open Thurs and Fri evening 6:30-9pm Saturday 11 am to 9pm and Sunday 12-5pm, The 9pm thing on Friday and Saturday is merely a starting point, if theres a good game on, or the conversation's going well, rarely does anyone leave before 11, and usually thats early for these boys. You can BYOB, or bring anything you want, theres a good core of his regular guys, who are friendly (I count myself as one, except for the friendly part) These guys have also been working thier tails off to get some events down in the area, in the past month have had La Flor Dominicana, CAO,Roxor and Perdomo.

Mr Smokes
Norwin Towne Center Rt30 Irwin

This is a place for the people who like the General Cigar, and Altadis offerings. They have other stuff too, just not anything new, or HTF. The owner makes his money as a little cigarette and lottery shop. His prices on the cigars that he does have are OUTSTANDING. No where to sit and smoke, though.

I have not been to Vince's shop, or Slippery Rock yet.

Thats Pittsburgh in a nutshell


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

Puff-N-Stuff and the Leaf & Bean kick a$$.


----------



## gunbuyer76-cl (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll also add, DonFrancisco's shop is a must see. I went out there last year at this time, for another site's "herftoberfest" Lew has great rollers, a great selection, though Jersey Tax sucks. Him and his wife are great hosts as well.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Right now my favorite is Pete's Cigars in Folsom Ca. It's a newer shop but the owner is super cool. He's asked me to come to work for him part time and hits me up every time I come in. Time right now is the problem but I may be considering it soon, with the current economic downturn. I would like to help out. But I know that almost everything I make would go to cigars.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2007)

gunbuyer76 said:


> Pittsburgh Area:
> 
> I have not been to Vince's shop, or Slippery Rock yet.
> 
> Thats Pittsburgh in a nutshell


 We are having a BIG BYOB this comming Friday Night & every Friday night till CHRISTMAS & On in to the new year, , , , so it will be Fridays at King Beaver & Saturdays at Blooms ! , the 'Burgh is a great place to smoke


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Great Thread...*

I'm bi-assed... (maybe that's big-assed at this point)... so anyone that knows me, knows Kingston's Cigar Shop in Summerville, but I'm married to the main attraction (my lovely wife who's just the world's biggest sweetheart)...

but with the all "the guys", the camaraderie, the humor, the lounge, the conversation at the not-so-round table, the 20x20 walk-in, the selection, it's just my favorite place to be.

I know there's fancier places, better funded places, but this place is just plain comfortable... kind of like my family room - away from home.

Hopefully, with the upcoming changes (moving it down next to the restaurant and bar) it will keep the comfortable feel we've strived for...

:biggrin: but like I said; I'm bi-assed.


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I'm bi-assed... (maybe that's big-assed at this point)... so anyone that knows me, knows Kingston's Cigar Shop in Summerville, but I'm married to the main attraction (my lovely wife who's just the world's biggest sweetheart)...
> 
> but with the all "the guys", the camaraderie, the humor, the lounge, the conversation at the not-so-round table, the 20x20 walk-in, the selection, it's just my favorite place to be.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I always stop while im working any time I see a b&m and I never find anything that even comes close to the shop.

Kingstons just cant be beat


----------



## KYUSHO00 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine would have to be 2 Guys in Salem, NH.

Good Selection most of the time.


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

cigarjunkie02 said:


> what about az shops?


Have you been to Ye Olde Pipe & Tobacco's new location on 24th Street just south of Highland yet? Great selection and comfortable lounge, and lots of tastings. Perdomo and Xicar were there last week with some great new smokes to try (my personal fave was the Perdomo Patriarch Maduro). Next one is 601 I believe. Check 'em out sometime.


----------

